# mf245 ts300 valve only 1600lbs



## mf-man (Feb 7, 2016)

i have a 76 mf245 with front end loader with a ts300 selector valve to run loader at the test port on the 3 point lift i get 2500 lbs of pressure but when i turn valve for the loader i only get 1600lbs of pressure at the loader plenty of flow to the loader just no pressure


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

One must assume since you're using a diverter valve that your 245 is not equipped with an auxiliary hydraulic pump, valve, and outlets, yes/no? No mention of how long said loader has been on the tractor. Recently added, has yet to become operational? Has been on for years, always worked fine until yesterday? The loader has a separate valve supplied with oil flow by the diverter valve? 
Maybe you can provide some details as to where and how your pressure checks were conducted, the positions of the three point lift arms and related controls during the testing, and what, if anything the loader might do when you attempt to operate it. 
If you provide us something to work with, someone may have some ideas/suggestions to offer.


----------



## mf-man (Feb 7, 2016)

added loader in jan checking pressure in test port for the 3 point no axillary hydraulics have to use the selector valve to run the loader the loader is operational but will not pick up very much maybe around 500 lbs mounted a pressure gauge at the extra input at the loader controls and the loader is only getting around 1600 lbs.
The 3 point test at around 1600 lbs at the up position at the stop you have to move the up over the stop to get full 2500 lbs pressure . Its like when i switch over to the loader it like it goes back to the stop position and only getting 1600 lbs pressure up front i can live with it but i was hoping there is a easy fix i have try everything i can think of even setting pressure at the pump


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Now we're getting somewhere. You need to be aware of a few things here. What you're experiencing is one of the shortcomings of the hydraulic systems on many older Massey's. On those models/tractors equipped with three point lift system only, the flow from the lift system's pump must be diverted from the three point in order to supply any flow for external hydraulics. When in this mode, the lift system is rendered inoperable. This much you already know, but there's more. The pump's output is controlled by the draft and position levers on the lift quadrant. There should be a space near the top of the quadrant labeled constant pumping. This is just what it sounds like. In this mode the pump is supplying max flow (regardless of the position of the lift arms), which can then be diverted out to an external function(like a loader valve). The position control lever needs to be in this range for full flow and pressure to occur. The draft may need to be all the way up as well, but I won't swear to that. 
So I'm guessing you have tried this and things still don't work? Did you state that when you operate the loader to build any pressure above 1600 psi the position control lever moves on it's own down to a lower point?


----------



## Chris Boyd (Dec 7, 2020)

Fedup said:


> Now we're getting somewhere. You need to be aware of a few things here. What you're experiencing is one of the shortcomings of the hydraulic systems on many older Massey's. On those models/tractors equipped with three point lift system only, the flow from the lift system's pump must be diverted from the three point in order to supply any flow for external hydraulics. When in this mode, the lift system is rendered inoperable. This much you already know, but there's more. The pump's output is controlled by the draft and position levers on the lift quadrant. There should be a space near the top of the quadrant labeled constant pumping. This is just what it sounds like. In this mode the pump is supplying max flow (regardless of the position of the lift arms), which can then be diverted out to an external function(like a loader valve). The position control lever needs to be in this range for full flow and pressure to occur. The draft may need to be all the way up as well, but I won't swear to that.
> So I'm guessing you have tried this and things still don't work? Did you state that when you operate the loader to build any pressure above 1600 psi the position control lever moves on it's own down to a lower point?


What is best replacement for the ts300 deserter valve?


----------

